# Contabile bancaria



## Landslide89

Buongiorno a tutti...Avrei bisogno di sapere qual è l'esatta traduzione di "contabile bancaria", ossia il documento che certifica l'esecuzione di una certa operazione (ad es. un bonifico). Devo scrivere un'e-mail di questo tipo:

Gentili signori,
In allegato invio copia della contabile attestante l'avvenuto pagamento.

Messieurs,
Veuillez trouver en pièce-jointe une copie de la *traite de virement (?) *informant la juridiction du paiement.

Bien cordialement


Je ne sais pas si ça peut aller ou si c'est trop formel...J'attends vos suggestions! Merci...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bonsoir, Landslide  

"Le Congrès de Palais de Paris", nel caso del bonifico, scrive (perlomeno nelle mail) "_copie_ du virement bancaire": potrebbe andare bene anche se non è proprio "contabile/distinta bancaria"?


----------



## Landslide89

Ti ringrazio Anja.Ann ma non è esattamente la copia del bonifico..E' più che altro un avviso di avvenuto pagamento...Io avevo pensato anche ad "avis de paiement" ma non saprei proprio


----------



## Anja.Ann

Landslide, ciao 

Forse ho trovato qualcosa che può aiutarti:



> Envoyer à l'adresse suivante _bidibodibu@ .com_ ces informations:
> numéro de référence et copie du récépissé du virement bancaire (la copie du récépissé est délivrée par la banque et certifie que le virement a bien été effectué par la banque et non pas seulement pris en charge).



Il "numéro de réference" dovrebbe corrispondere al nostro CRO (Codice di Riferimento Operazione) e, forse, puoi usare "_copie du récépissé du virement bancaire_" per "contabile bancaria".
Se posso, tuttavia, per me la "contabile bancaria" altro non è che un documento rilasciato dalla banca (una ricevuta) che, nella fattispecie, attesta l'ordine di esecuzione del bonifico (sostanzialmente, è una "copia del bonifico richiesto").
Intercorre sempre del tempo tra "l'ordine di bonifico" ed "il trasferimento vero e proprio dei fondi", per cui la contabile bancaria del bonifico attesta l'ordine di trasferimento: non attesta che il pagamento è avvenuto ... ma che avverrà, nonostante la spiegazione qui sopra.


----------



## Landslide89

Grazie mille per la disponibilità e per il tuo prezioso contributo...Un saluto


----------



## Anja.Ann

Di nulla, Landslide  
Anzi, approfitto per augurare a te e a tutti gli amici che ci leggono un Sereno Natale!


----------



## Landslide89

Grazie, anche a te...


----------



## matoupaschat

Anja.Ann said:


> Anzi, approfitto per augurare a te e a tutti gli amici che ci leggono un Sereno Natale!


Grazie Anna , anche a te (con i soliti biz)!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bonjour mon cher Matou!!!  
Grazie millllllle e un milllllllione di biz a te!


----------

